# RTDA meet up at Slainte Irsh Pub



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some members meet up at Slainte Irsh Pub in downtown Hoston so we could meet some out ot town members. Along with myself and vegasgirl were members 10venpeace (Heather with her man, and her business partner), Stogie, Cigar Jack (Jesse with his wife), mphilipp (Mike with some friends), brainhewitt (with wife), BlueHavanaII (Jim), new member since last night Turk10mm (Tony and his wife) along with two admins from other cigar forums (cigarsmokers and BOTL) and members from those forums. It was a good time!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like an awesome time! I am jealous.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Even more jealouser...  He, he. Looks like you guys are having a heckuva time! Awesome! 

CD


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man, you guys must be tired from all that partying! BTW...anyone find me a job in Texas yet??


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! Have fun and if you meet a guy named Mir from near Chicago tell him I said hi. That jerk is having fun there too!

PS. Yes I am bitter I can't go.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

We need more of that. We have to have meet ups like that in Florida and other states. Thats what cigar smoking is all about. nice pics.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Y'all just need to move to Houston... <G> This is obviously where all the action is. HAH!


----------

